# Best Pre-Workout Supplement



## Robbiedodds22 (Apr 30, 2016)

Alright Board.

Can anyone recommend best pre-workout drink. That gives you everything you need. not bothered about cost.

cheers


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Cocaine and a Red Bull.

Make sure it's sugar-free, mind


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Make your own - Citrulline, agmatine, nitrates and some caffeine.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Vimto and lemonade.


----------



## Jackedjimbean (Jun 23, 2016)

If you want something really strong, wicked by innotivate labs. Something a little less intense with DMAA, mesomorph by APS Nutrition. A pre-workout with no DMAA, Nitraflex by GAT.


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

Jackedjimbean said:


> If you want something really strong, wicked by innotivate labs. Something a little less intense with DMAA, mesomorph by APS Nutrition. A pre-workout with no DMAA, Nitraflex by GAT.


 Mesomorph is amazing. Nitraflex is solid pre workout. Just picked up the new 1MR. It is alright nothing crazy like mesomorph but, will help you through your workout.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

APS Mesomorph is amazing and currently 10% off with code MESOMORPH10 at StrongSupplementShop


----------



## RickmyMorty (Jul 23, 2016)

Would a product such as APA Mesomorph get flagged entering the EU from the states due to the DMAA?


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

RickmyMorty said:


> Would a product such as APA Mesomorph get flagged entering the EU from the states due to the DMAA?


 I've had more than 10 tubs of Mesomorph shipped in from the US (some packages containing more than one tub) and never had any issues.

if you were importing 10+ tubs at a time, perhaps HMRC might be a little bit keener to check, but I've had no issues and I'm not aware of anyone from here or other forums having a problem either.


----------



## RickmyMorty (Jul 23, 2016)

I have ordered a tub so we will find out.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

What flavour did you go for? Did you use the promo code above for 10% off?


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

faipdeooiad said:


> What flavour did you go for? Did you use the promo code above for 10% off?


 Do you guys match price? I get 20% off mesomorph here: https://www.samedaysupplements.com/mesomorph-by-aps-nutrition-pre-workout.html


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

nbfootball65 said:


> Do you guys match price? I get 20% off mesomorph here: http://www.samedaysupplements.com/mesomorph-by-aps-nutrition-pre-workout.html


 Contact [email protected] and they'll let you know if they can


----------



## RickmyMorty (Jul 23, 2016)

I got the grape flavour, it also arrived within two days so I'm assuming it shipped from the UK. Haven't tried it yet but I should be a good guinea pig as I have never experienced any type of stimulation from any pre workout. I have never tried a product with DMAA.

I used the promo code which pretty much covered the postage


----------



## RickmyMorty (Jul 23, 2016)

Tried a heaped scoop of Mesomorph today 30mins before my workout, didn't notice anything.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

RickmyMorty said:


> Tried a heaped scoop of Mesomorph today 30mins before my workout, didn't notice anything.


 Did you shake the tub first?


----------



## RickmyMorty (Jul 23, 2016)

Didn't exactly shake it but had to root around to remove the two anti-moisture sachets and find the scoop.

Is this product the same regardless of region. DMAA is still banned in the UK but allowed in the US, so is the company making a DMAA free version that they can sell in the UK? My order was definitely posted from the UK.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Where did you order it from? Can you post a photo of the ingredients label? Ours is all shipped from the US as far as I'm aware.

they did make an old version of it without DMAA but I'm not certain we still stock it


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Just received my free sample will use the full sachet tomorrow and report back


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

All samples that went out were the full DMAA versions


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

I ordered a tub from Strong Supps it came (really fast) and it had all clumps etc, seemed damp or something. A replacement is on the way...i went ahead and tried a scoop from what i could and didnt feel too much...i was expecting to be lighting up the place lol.

I hope theres not a difference in ingredients...


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Can you send me a photo of the label & ingredients too please? I'll have it looked into a bit further


----------



## RickmyMorty (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## RickmyMorty (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## RickmyMorty (Jul 23, 2016)

faipdeooiad said:


> Where did you order it from?


 From the link posted above. It arrived within two days so it was not shipped from the US. When I was messing around with the quote postage section I noticed that if my location was rep Ireland the postage would be 18pounds but if my address was the UK postage would be 3pounds. Bit odd if all products are coming from.the US


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

so here is my experience lol  please confirm if the ingredients are the same...*@faipdeooiad*


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

MjSingh92 said:


> so here is my experience lol  please confirm if the ingredients are the same...
> 
> View attachment 133801
> 
> ...


 looks lumpy & mouldy, i would not use that.

Nothing like the mesomorph i had which was very fine powder & didnt look like it would clump together easily. Mine also came in a clear tub and the powder was multicoloured but the packaging/colour might just depend on the flavour you buy, mine was rocketpop.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> looks lumpy & mouldy, i would not use that.
> 
> Nothing like the mesomorph i had which was very fine powder & didnt look like it would clump together easily. Mine also came in a clear tub and the powder was multicoloured but the packaging/colour might just depend on the flavour you buy, mine was rocketpop.


 this was the pineapple flavour. when i emailed them they said " The jars seem to have been exposed to too much heat and/or moisture and have began to solidify " they are sending a replacement so just waiting to see what happens with that.

Shame really because ive heard such great things about this pre workout and felt nothing!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

MjSingh92 said:


> this was the pineapple flavour. when i emailed them they said " The jars seem to have been exposed to too much heat and/or moisture and have began to solidify " they are sending a replacement so just waiting to see what happens with that.
> 
> Shame really because ive heard such great things about this pre workout and felt nothing!


 at least they are addressing the problem, hopefully the new one is fine. its a good pre no doubt, i wouldnt say it blew me away as it does for some but i found it provided smooth and usable energy, not jittery like a high caffeine pre would be for me. also found it easier on the stomach than a high caffiene pre.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

RickmyMorty said:


> View attachment 133798


 yours looks miles better than mine LOL


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> at least they are addressing the problem, hopefully the new one is fine. its a good pre no doubt, i wouldnt say it blew me away as it does for some but i found it provided smooth and usable energy, not jittery like a high caffeine pre would be for me. also found it easier on the stomach than a high caffiene pre.


 i do love me a good high caffeine pre workout....i did feel some clean energy and focus from this but no where near to the level people were raving about online...not sure if it was safe to use lol


----------



## RickmyMorty (Jul 23, 2016)

MjSingh92 said:


> i do love me a good high caffeine pre workout....i did feel some clean energy and focus from this but no where near to the level people were raving about online...not sure if it was safe to use lol


 I'm surprised you didn't get ebola from yours


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

RickmyMorty said:


> I'm surprised you didn't get ebola from yours


 me too, i saw it and was like wtf is this s**t...was scared at first then just thought id try it....im desperately hoping the replacement tub is a lot better...judging by how long its taking im guessing this ones coming from USA and not the quick UK batch thats ruined


----------



## RickmyMorty (Jul 23, 2016)

The smell from mine is disturbing, closest thing I can compare it to is bleach. Will try another scoop before I gym today and report back.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Why do you need so many stimulants just to do a workout? I just have some coffee.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

RickmyMorty said:


> The smell from mine is disturbing, closest thing I can compare it to is bleach. Will try another scoop before I gym today and report back.


 Please don't use it if you're concerned about the safety of it. That goes for anything else mentioned here.

i'm out spending some time with the lady wife today - I'll get back to everyone properly later. I've emailed head office for an update too.


----------



## RickmyMorty (Jul 23, 2016)

It tastes fine just smells mank.

Anyhow tried 1.25 scoops today and noticed zero.

Not too disappointed as I would normally be of the mindset that the main ingredient in preworkouts is a good dose of placebo.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Right, lads, any concerns about your product, please contact [email protected] or hit up the live chat on the website and they'll sort it for you.

we only sell the DMAA version. There was some stock held in the UK but obviously, it shouldn't arrive like these have, so on behalf of the company, I can only apologise, but we'll make sure it's put right.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

faipdeooiad said:


> Right, lads, any concerns about your product, please contact [email protected] or hit up the live chat on the website and they'll sort it for you.
> 
> we only sell the DMAA version. There was some stock held in the UK but obviously, it shouldn't arrive like these have, so on behalf of the company, I can only apologise, but we'll make sure it's put right.


 i did do this and they have sent out a replacement, which i am still waiting for...

so do you think the scoop that i tried was not a right reflection of the supplement?


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

MjSingh92 said:


> i did do this and they have sent out a replacement, which i am still waiting for...
> 
> so do you think the scoop that i tried was not a right reflection of the supplement?


 I'm not sure it was, neither was rickmymorty's above.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

faipdeooiad said:


> I'm not sure it was, neither was rickmymorty's above.


 lets hope when this new one arrives, its a whole lot better! i did a full scoop of the current one yday, had a decent workout but C4 would s**t on this pre workout lol


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

Received a sample of this yesterday " thanks @faipdeooiad ", did an early evening workout... I am knackered at work now.. No sleep at all for me last night.. Workout was fantastic though.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

MjSingh92 said:


> lets hope when this new one arrives, its a whole lot better! i did a full scoop of the current one yday, had a decent workout but C4 would s**t on this pre workout lol


 The fact that you prefer c4 over this suggests heavily that there's an issue with your tub. C4 doesn't come close to mesomorph


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

faipdeooiad said:


> The fact that you prefer c4 over this suggests heavily that there's an issue with your tub. C4 doesn't come close to mesomorph


 i genuinely hope that is the case lol! i was hoping for so much more !


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

I got into this supplement last year or he year before called "Hercules". Crikey that was insane. I used it at 11am and then go workout, I'd still be wide awake at 02-00am. It says do not use 4 hours before bed?!?! Fcuk that!!! I had to stop taking it. I just stick to espresso now. Much cheaper and I have no problems sleeping.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

I got into this supplement last year or he year before called "Hercules". Crikey that was insane. I used it at 11am and then go workout, I'd still be wide awake at 02-00am. It says do not use 4 hours before bed?!?! Fcuk that!!! I had to stop taking it. I just stick to espresso now. Much cheaper and I have no problems sleeping.


----------



## RickmyMorty (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## RickmyMorty (Jul 23, 2016)

MjSingh92 said:


> Djshhs


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

RickmyMorty said:


> MjSingh92 said:
> 
> 
> > Djshhs


 has the mesomorph finally kicked in?


----------



## RickmyMorty (Jul 23, 2016)

MjSingh92 said:


> Sorry for weird posts, I can't seem to post anything without it coming up as a quote from Mjsingh92 which is odd


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

yea, the whole forum's been screwed all day, it's not just you.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

faipdeooiad said:


> yea, the whole forum's been screwed all day, it's not just you.


 Just got my replacement tub, the powder looks so much better...wont be trying it until tomorrow.

My main question is, can you help me see what the nutrition info is, when scanned on MyFitnessPal it came up as 10g fat per scoop?!


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

MjSingh92 said:


> Just got my replacement tub, the powder looks so much better...wont be trying it until tomorrow.
> 
> My main question is, can you help me see what the nutrition info is, when scanned on MyFitnessPal it came up as 10g fat per scoop?!


 I honestly wouldn't bother adding it - the nutritional information with be absolutely minimal as there's no carbs or fat


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

faipdeooiad said:


> I honestly wouldn't bother adding it - the nutritional information with be absolutely minimal


 this was my initial reaction, but it says 10g fat?!


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

MjSingh92 said:


> this was my initial reaction, but it says 10g fat?!


 Yea, there's obviously been an input error by a MyFitnessPal user/admin.


----------



## RickmyMorty (Jul 23, 2016)

MjSingh92 said:


> Right so on this thread I can only post in this format, which is just bizarre. MJsing92 did you try it today and could you take a pic of your powder


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

RickmyMorty said:


> MjSingh92 said:
> 
> 
> > Right so on this thread I can only post in this format, which is just bizarre. MJsing92 did you try it today and could you take a pic of your powder


 Hi Mate,

I did try it yesterday...took a full scoop, had a decent workout but dont think this was the pre workout. You do seem to feel a clean energy rather than a jittery one but the way people hype this product i was expecting so much more.... Maybe i am doing something wrong? I ate a meal an hour before working out (300g sweet potato & chicken breast) then downed this 30 mins before workout. It did taste great....

Powder looks a lot better at least ...


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

MjSingh92 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I did try it yesterday...took a full scoop, had a decent workout but dont think this was the pre workout. You do seem to feel a clean energy rather than a jittery one but the way people hype this product i was expecting so much more.... Maybe i am doing something wrong? I ate a meal an hour before working out (300g sweet potato & chicken breast) then downed this 30 mins before workout. It did taste great....
> 
> ...


 the meal so soon before would've likely taken much of the edge off the product


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

faipdeooiad said:


> the meal so soon before would've likely taken much of the edge off the product


 Okay, what do you suggest  ill try it tonight...?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

MjSingh92 said:


> Okay, what do you suggest  ill try it tonight...?


 i suggest taking more than 1 scoop for the effect your looking for. i did and noticed that for me makes quite a difference.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> i suggest taking more than 1 scoop for the effect your looking for. i did and noticed that for me makes quite a difference.


 How much would you say ? 1.5?

Whats your thoughts on the meal....As i am on prep, coach says have chicken and sweet potato 60-90 mins before...should i go for 90 mins before and then an hour later have the pre? that puts it at 30 mins pre workout?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

MjSingh92 said:


> How much would you say ? 1.5?
> 
> Whats your thoughts on the meal....As i am on prep, coach says have chicken and sweet potato 60-90 mins before...should i go for 90 mins before and then an hour later have the pre? that puts it at 30 mins pre workout?


 id say try to leave as much of a gap between eating and taking the pre as possible, ideally i would have said 2hrs plus but its upto you.

try anything from about 1.25-1.5 scoops, let me know how you get on.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> id say try to leave as much of a gap between eating and taking the pre as possible, ideally i would have said 2hrs plus but its upto you.
> 
> try anything from about 1.25-1.5 scoops, let me know how you get on.


 Okay, il try eating as soon as i get home, then leaving over an hour between food and pre...

see with the reviews i read, people were hyping saying they couldnt get over half scoop lol!
Am i right in saying its not a jittery kind of energy it is clean?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

MjSingh92 said:


> Okay, il try eating as soon as i get home, then leaving over an hour between food and pre...
> 
> see with the reviews i read, people were hyping saying they couldnt get over half scoop lol!
> Am i right in saying its not a jittery kind of energy it is clean?


 yeah, thats spot on, for me at least. over a scoop and i found the effect a lot more pronounced but at one scoop, its clean usable energy for me, the effect could even be described as understated to a degree. Its hard to explain but since finishing the tub and starting to use caffeine tabs again i can notice the difference in feeling and effect. im getting some wicked pre next cos i miss the effect of the dmaa.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> yeah, thats spot on, for me at least. over a scoop and i found the effect a lot more pronounced but at one scoop, its clean usable energy for me, the effect could even be described as understated to a degree. Its hard to explain but since finishing the tub and starting to use caffeine tabs again i can notice the difference in feeling and effect. im getting some wicked pre next cos i miss the effect of the dmaa.


 Which Pre will u go for?

so would you say its the best Pre out there?

from my last 2 experiences id say it doesnt touch Mr Hyde by ProSupps...or even C4 still


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

MjSingh92 said:


> Which Pre will u go for?
> 
> so would you say its the best Pre out there?
> 
> from my last 2 experiences id say it doesnt touch Mr Hyde by ProSupps...or even C4 still


 ive used hyde and it was good but i found myself having to use less than a scoop otherwise i found it was hard on my stomach, gave me palpatations and made me jittery, these arent things which are useful to me when trying to work out. Seems to be the case that too much caffeine will have this effect on me.

Could be that you prefer high doses of caffeine instead of the addition of dmaa in a pre ?

But like i said try over 1 scoop of mesomorph, ill be interested to see what you think cos for me it was quite a different experience to just a scoop, alternatively get some extra caffeine tabs to take on top of the mesomorph, this should also hopefully give you the effect your looking for.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> ive used hyde and it was good but i found myself having to use less than a scoop otherwise i found it was hard on my stomach, gave me palpatations and made me jittery, these arent things which are useful to me when trying to work out. Seems to be the case that too much caffeine will have this effect on me.
> 
> Could be that you prefer high doses of caffeine instead of the addition of dmaa in a pre ?
> 
> But like i said try over 1 scoop of mesomorph, ill be interested to see what you think cos for me it was quite a different experience to just a scoop, alternatively get some extra caffeine tabs to take on top of the mesomorph, this should also hopefully give you the effect your looking for.


 Yeah i loved Hyde, think caffeine and jittery is good for me, the elevated heart rate...

normally im not that caffeine heavy, but im 5 weeks out from competition so energy levels are so flat...i think that could be why im craving the caffeine lol.

Il try more than a scoop tonight and then sunday for legs ill throw a monster zero half can and see how that goes


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

RickmyMorty said:


> MjSingh92 said:
> 
> 
> > Right so on this thread I can only post in this format, which is just bizarre. MJsing92 did you try it today and could you take a pic of your powder


 how are you getting on with it?


----------



## RickmyMorty (Jul 23, 2016)

MjSingh92 said:


> how are you getting on with it?


 Have used it 4 times and haven't noticed anything 

Might possibly be damaged stock as it isn't a consistent consistency and has lumps through it.


----------



## STW31988 (Mar 9, 2015)

I am currently trialing Cobra Lab's Shadow-X and The Curse.

The Curse gives me that initial pre-workout boost feeling and tingle which makes it a bit more obvious but really makes me crash hard!

First time trying Shadow-X today. Didn't initially feel anything at all, but found my intensity really good in the gym today but having only used once this may be a bit of a coincidence.


----------



## RickmyMorty (Jul 23, 2016)

Is possible that some people will not respond to such stims? For example caffeine has zero impact on me, I could drink a few cans of monster and it would have zero affect on my ability to sleep.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

yea some people dont respond as easily to stims than others, also the empty stomach thing makes a difference aswell!

a can of monster is around 150mg of caffiene and i wont really feel it, but a 200mg caffiene pill and ill be in the zone, strange

ive just had 1/2 a serving of APS mesmorph today for legs, and its clean energy, ive got some decent focus from it but i expected more, however i think if i took a full serving/scoop id be running around like a crackhead  

had a good session though and hit a PB so im happy! can still feel its effects now tbh almost 6hours after taking it


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

b0t13 said:


> yea some people dont respond as easily to stims than others, also the empty stomach thing makes a difference aswell!
> 
> a can of monster is around 150mg of caffiene and i wont really feel it, but a 200mg caffiene pill and ill be in the zone, strange
> 
> ...


 Id say if you like the caffeine feel (elevated heart rate) etc. this isnt the one. Doing the empty stomach thing did make a difference definitely. 
Im going with 1.25/1.5 scoop per workout, just going to get through this tub ...may mix with a can of monster to give me that caffeine feel too.

Everyone is right, its not a energy rush its more of a focus and clean energy - and im just not sure how i feel about it


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

RickmyMorty said:


> Have used it 4 times and haven't noticed anything
> 
> Might possibly be damaged stock as it isn't a consistent consistency and has lumps through it.


 the meal timing did make an impact, its just annoying how you have to eat and then wait like 1.5-2hours and then the pre itself needs 30-40mins to kick in!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm a fairly high tolerance type to stims and haven't been impressed with many pre's.

Mr Hyde was good as was Wicked (USA) DMAA version but it made my feel a bit sickly afterwards.

APS Mesomorph is certainly the best I've ever used, make sure you don't eat for at least 1hr before taking it as the effects are much lower.

I prefer 1 slightly heaped scoop around 40 mins prior to training.

Nice clean energy and a good buzz from it, I use an ipod with dance tunes and it gets me into a good place and feel that I'm well up for a workout.

Biggest plus for me is that towards the back end of my session, I still have plenty in the tank to give 100%

Biggest negative is that it effects my sleep if taken after 5pm!!

Solid 9/10 for me


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> I'm a fairly high tolerance type to stims and haven't been impressed with many pre's.
> 
> Mr Hyde was good as was Wicked (USA) DMAA version but it made my feel a bit sickly afterwards.
> 
> ...


 I loved Mr. Hyde and part of me thinks its better than this....

so if i get home and eat for 5.30, take the pre at 6.30 and leave for the gym at 7 pm (takes me 10 mins to get there)?

It is a nice clean energy but dont you like that jittery feeling? what do you think if i mixed it with a monster?

My sleep is messed up anyway lol, so not worried about this


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

MjSingh92 said:


> I loved Mr. Hyde and part of me thinks its better than this....
> 
> so if i get home and eat for 5.30, take the pre at 6.30 and leave for the gym at 7 pm (takes me 10 mins to get there)?
> 
> ...


 It has me buzzing mate, diff to hyde but better.

Leave food at least an hour, longer if you can to get the full effect


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> It has me buzzing mate, diff to hyde but better.
> 
> Leave food at least an hour, longer if you can to get the full effect


 when you say "buzzing" and diff to hyde, how? you dont get the high stim feel?

Yeah i did for legs yesterday, didnt feel nothing special ...just a bit of a clean energy but my mind was like waiting for it to kick in


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hyde is heavy caffeine where as mesomorph is DMAA

Like the diffrence in cocaine and mdma


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> Hyde is heavy caffeine where as mesomorph is DMAA
> 
> Like the diffrence in cocaine and mdma


 Does this just mean im a caffeine head and respond well to caffeine? so maybe stick to high stim pre's

lol i wouldnt know as ive never tried any !

Ive brought my pre workout meal with me to work so ill have that around 5, and neck 1.5 scoops of meso at 6.30, get to gym for 7 warmed up for 7.10. Thats ideal, if i dont feel anything tonight, this is s**t lol and then il have to use up the tub stacking with monster zeros


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> I'm a fairly high tolerance type to stims and haven't been impressed with many pre's.
> 
> Mr Hyde was good as was Wicked (USA) DMAA version but it made my feel a bit sickly afterwards.
> 
> ...


 i have some wicked on the way, hopefully it wont make me feel sick.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> ive used hyde and it was good but i found myself having to use less than a scoop otherwise i found it was hard on my stomach, gave me palpatations and made me jittery, these arent things which are useful to me when trying to work out. Seems to be the case that too much caffeine will have this effect on me.
> 
> Could be that you prefer high doses of caffeine instead of the addition of dmaa in a pre ?
> 
> But like i said try over 1 scoop of mesomorph, ill be interested to see what you think cos for me it was quite a different experience to just a scoop, alternatively get some extra caffeine tabs to take on top of the mesomorph, this should also hopefully give you the effect your looking for.


 You think its okay to mix the pre with some monster zero? for the caffeine content? half a can will be 75mg......if i have that 30-40 mins before?

Todays pre workout meal is at 5pm and ill have the pre workout drink at 6.30, get to gym for after 7.....


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

MjSingh92 said:


> You think its okay to mix the pre with some monster zero? for the caffeine content? half a can will be 75mg......if i have that 30-40 mins before?
> 
> Todays pre workout meal is at 5pm and ill have the pre workout drink at 6.30, get to gym for after 7.....


 yeah, mesomorph is 300mg caffiene where as hyde is 420mg . so extra 75 will give you 375mg.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> yeah, mesomorph is 300mg caffiene where as hyde is 420mg . so extra 75 will give you 375mg.


 i did 1.5 scoops on Friday and Sunday(legs), definitely felt it more on Fridays arm session...its very hit and miss...

i did a good meal time difference yesterday too but i dont seem to feel this tingling lol....

Whats the deal with wicked, is this better than Meso?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

MjSingh92 said:


> i did 1.5 scoops on Friday and Sunday(legs), definitely felt it more on Fridays arm session...its very hit and miss...
> 
> i did a good meal time difference yesterday too but i dont seem to feel this tingling lol....
> 
> Whats the deal with wicked, is this better than Meso?


 dont know, im waiting for it to be delivered, its very similar from the looks of it. slightly more dmaa i think.

i dont get any tingling off meso either.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> dont know, im waiting for it to be delivered, its very similar from the looks of it. slightly more dmaa i think.
> 
> i dont get any tingling off meso either.


 ah right, i definitely felt it more with the bigger gap, so hopefully todays even larger gap and addition of caffeine addition will help!

Be sure to give a review of Wicked, just under 5 weeks left on prep and im gonna need something effective and reliable for the last weeks of prep!


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

guys sipping on BCAA, Maltodextrin & Creatine Mono intra workout wont affect the effect of this pre?


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

MjSingh92 said:


> guys sipping on BCAA, Maltodextrin & Creatine Mono intra workout wont affect the effect of this pre?


 Nope, and if you don't get any sort of kick from meso+ monster then either your tolerance is crazy high or your a crack head lol, tbh if that doesn't work then I can't see any pre workout working for you other than very high doses

you won't need the creatine after meso either as it has some in already


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

Okay guys so i did half a can of monster with Mesomorph and this was over 80/90 mins after my meal. Focus was there, i flew through my workout, good clean energy - loved it! i think its just taking a while to adjust to the kind of pre this is. Normally with pre's like Mr Hyde etc its just a jittery caffeine boost and away you go.

I could feel every rep, almost as if my mind was in the muscle lol!

So 1.5 scoops with half a can of monster, not sure how i feel about having to do 1.5 scoops tho! will do 1 heaping tonight for back session and let you know how it goes


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

MjSingh92 said:


> Okay guys so i did half a can of monster with Mesomorph and this was over 80/90 mins after my meal. Focus was there, i flew through my workout, good clean energy - loved it! i think its just taking a while to adjust to the kind of pre this is. Normally with pre's like Mr Hyde etc its just a jittery caffeine boost and away you go.
> 
> I could feel every rep, almost as if my mind was in the muscle lol!
> 
> So 1.5 scoops with half a can of monster, not sure how i feel about having to do 1.5 scoops tho! will do 1 heaping tonight for back session and let you know how it goes


 do one scoop with a whole can of monster, see how that is.


----------



## Robbiedodds22 (Apr 30, 2016)

I got the Optimum Nutrition and i dont know if i feel anything. It just tastes fu**ing disgusting!!


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

okay, sooooo i did the full can of monster with 1 scoop of mesomorph. Wow. was so good, focus, energy, loved it.

That is a winner for sure....Going to use that for the really low dead feel days....will use 1 scoop no monster for tonights arm session!


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

MjSingh92 said:


> okay, sooooo i did the full can of monster with 1 scoop of mesomorph. Wow. was so good, focus, energy, loved it.
> 
> That is a winner for sure....Going to use that for the really low dead feel days....will use 1 scoop no monster for tonights arm session!


 I'm taking time out of my holiday to put on record that I do not think this is a good idea in any way.

BYE


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

faipdeooiad said:


> I'm taking time out of my holiday to put on record that I do not think this is a good idea in any way.
> 
> BYE


 it works...had an amazing workout!


----------



## RickmyMorty (Jul 23, 2016)

I haven taken as much as 2.5 scoops with a can of monster and noticed absolutely nothing.

Just gonna move back to my giant cup of coffee, at least that way I have something pleasant to drink.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

RickmyMorty said:


> I haven taken as much as 2.5 scoops with a can of monster and noticed absolutely nothing.
> 
> Just gonna move back to my giant cup of coffee, at least that way I have something pleasant to drink.


 How long are you waiting before you workout? Are you eating before having the pre?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

RickmyMorty said:


> I haven taken as much as 2.5 scoops with a can of monster and noticed absolutely nothing.
> 
> Just gonna move back to my giant cup of coffee, at least that way I have something pleasant to drink.


 Not taken Meso yet (I intend too soon). I can tell you for a fact though if you take 2.5 scoops equaling over 160mg DMAA and 750mh caffeine plus whatever else is in there and don't feel anything it must either be fake, or you are an existing amphetamine addict.

Doubt there are fake Meso about suppose it's possible though.


----------



## RickmyMorty (Jul 23, 2016)

lewdylewd said:


> Not taken Meso yet (I intend too soon). I can tell you for a fact though if you take 2.5 scoops equaling over 160mg DMAA and 750mh caffeine plus whatever else is in there and don't feel anything it must either be fake, or you are an existing amphetamine addict.
> 
> Doubt there are fake Meso about suppose it's possible though.


 Sorry for the delay in replying. I ended up assuming it was a combination of me being a poor respondent to stims and my tub of product being dodgy. I might give it another pop as I am cutting and would like a little boost


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Done a tub of Meso was pretty good will probably buy again.

Taking 2x Zion T5s at the moment. Def not real Eph but whatever they are putting in instead is pretty good but it must have a real long half life compared to real Eph takes ages to wear off.

I prefer the stim effect of the Zion T5's but Meso had the other extras (pump boosters, creatine etc).


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

lewdylewd said:


> Not taken Meso yet (I intend too soon). I can tell you for a fact though if you take 2.5 scoops equaling over 160mg DMAA and 750mh caffeine plus whatever else is in there and don't feel anything it must either be fake, or you are an existing amphetamine addict.
> 
> Doubt there are fake Meso about suppose it's possible though.


 I felt absolutely nothing from meso either which surprised me as jack3d hemo rage etc had me buzzing hard when they contained dmaa. Didnt feel like it had any in there at all it was a free sample off here


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Oli1988 said:


> I felt absolutely nothing from meso either which surprised me as jack3d hemo rage etc had me buzzing hard when they contained dmaa. Didnt feel like it had any in there at all it was a free sample off here


 Strange that mate.

I'm a self confessed stim junkie and mesomorph has me pretty wired


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> Strange that mate.
> 
> I'm a self confessed stim junkie and mesomorph has me pretty wired


 Yeah im the same mate ive used loads of pre workouts and was really looking forward to trying it but it literally did nothing that would suggest it had dmaa in it. Im wondering if i was sent a dmaa free sample but it did say geranium on the ingredients list. I felt more of a buzz from mutant madness which id say is a pretty average preworkout.

Their just not as good as they used to be lol


----------



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

Clear muscle + Plasma Muscle. (HMB-FA + ATP).


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

I tired hydrazine by hydrapharm today. Very, very impressed.

Has anyone else tried it ?


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

What did you notice from Hydrazine?

The feedback we've had from users indicates that it's very different to the kind of jittery energy of a DMAA based supplement and more like the focus and sustained uplift in performance associated with something like the original version of Craze.

One positive we've seen over and over is people can use it and not suffer in the hours after using it from an energy crash or poor mood (a notorious side effect of DMAA preworkouts that led to them becoming less and less popular even before we removed them from sale).


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

I noticed you sent me an email saying there was 40% off but the code never worked and when I contacted you to say it wasn't working by the time you responded I was told the deal had ended.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

If you can send us an email and link to this post we will honour that deal.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

predatorN said:


> If you can send us an email and link to this post we will honour that deal.


 Thank you. I wish I could but I am seriously ocd about deleting old emails. If it helps it was sent on cyber Monday, there was a picture of hydrazine and adamantium next to each other with the text; 40% off with the "hydra"'code.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

predatorN said:


> If you can send us an email and link to this post we will honour that deal.


 Off topic @predatorN but I thought I'd point out that your latest email about your new store doesn't actually say where it is. It mentions the Arndale (and I can only assume it's manchester) but that's it, no city is mentioned.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Dr Gearhead said:


> Thank you. I wish I could but I am seriously ocd about deleting old emails. If it helps it was sent on cyber Monday, there was a picture of hydrazine and adamantium next to each other with the text; 40% off with the "hydra"'code.


 Sorry, we mean if you send us an email now and copy the URL here then they will send you a 40% off code then. You don't need to find the email we sent you before, you show them this thread.

Re:Store, we'll check with our marketing team, they really should have specified the city but you are correct, it is Manchester.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

predatorN said:


> Sorry, we mean if you send us an email now and copy the URL here then they will send you a 40% off code then. You don't need to find the email we sent you before, you show them this thread.
> 
> Re:Store, we'll check with our marketing team, they really should have specified the city but you are correct, it is Manchester.


 That's really good of you thanks. I have sent the email.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Did that get resolved Dr Gearhead?


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Jackd up I like... Same as jackd 3d and I use to hammer the stuff 12 scoops a week 3 scoops before each session.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

predatorN said:


> Did that get resolved Dr Gearhead?


 Yes. Thanks again for that much appreciated

i like hydra very much. I like that i don't get that stimmed out jittery feeling. It's more subtle than the stimmed pres but it just makes me want to go train.

to me it's more similar to craze 2 than the first one


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

currently using CNP Propane, just 1 scoop, not 2x as i think it recommends, im quite sensitive to stims. Good product, tastes great and i dont get any appetite suppression or more importantly, i dont need the toilet every 10mins afterwards lol.

want to try CNPs new ProPump in the NY. Stim free so could be better for me, can have full serving ha


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Hypermax xt, for me it's the holy grail, the only pre workout I get a pump from.

Focus is right on my limit.


----------



## cs_99 (Oct 21, 2009)

anyone tried Mr Piana's 5% kill it?


----------

